# making black trim black again



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am restoring a 91 GTI and I was wondering who has the best way to make the trim black again and stay black..I have tried a couple of different brands on my Jetta but none of them are permanent or very good looking...aside from painting this stuff, what is the best plan of action?


----------



## mattbman (Jan 11, 2005)

Black WOW- Amazon.com, $24.95

This guy in the link does some amazing detail work, and he swears by the stuff. While it's not permanent, it is the best I've come across.

http://www.supraforums.com/forum/sh...esidential-Detailed-Pictures-of-my-work/page5


----------



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

I painted the trim on my 92 jetta with Krylon Fusion satin black. 

I masked off the trim with tape and news paper, wiped it down with paint thinner, let the thinner dry, and sprayed 3 light coats. In 6 months it hasn't showed any signs of chipping, peeling, or fading.

Honestly most of the products meant to dye the trim back aren't permanent, when they get hot they tend to run, and some even wash off in the rain. 

You can really see the difference in the trim and front bumper (which I painted) compared to the rear bumper (which wasn't painted at the time, but is now)


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

looks nice...on monday I picked up a can of napa martin/seynour black trim restore paint, will try that out and will upload some picks when Im done


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

i've honestly always been a fan of a little treatment from a heat gun. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-dtbBzky-s


----------



## mattgrayvw (Jan 6, 2007)

Kiwi black shoe DYE.. not polish but DYE. I bought a nice applicator to apply it. Just keep at it and after maybe 3 coats it looks great. Re-applied a few months after aswell just to keep it nice and dark, also with that product you can still use armor-all wipes to give it an intense dark OE look. 
my GTI I just sold that I used it on.











Goodluck


----------



## WannabemkIV (Feb 24, 2011)

That GTi looks stellar!

I have used Bondo's restore black in the past but it creates too much of a glossy look and washes off if you use too much of an aggressive soap or cleaning product... I'd have to re-apply every time I detailed my engine bay or cleaned bugs/tar off the hood. I guess Kiwi is the way to go. Thanks!


----------



## mattgrayvw (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks, I miss it now! lol. But I tried that bondo material aswell and noticed it didn't set in for long after a day it was dull again. Most places only carry the black shoe polish but many actual shoe repair/shoe stores will carry the DYE. Also SEM makes a great product #39143 trim black. I bought that aswell but never got around to using it. Hope you find what your looking for :thumbup:


----------



## evol_mk3 (Dec 27, 2001)

naterkane said:


> i've honestly always been a fan of a little treatment from a heat gun.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-dtbBzky-s


This is what I did, and love it!


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

the heat gun was too slow for me. i just took one of those bernz0matic torches and, using just the tip of the flame, quickly moved across the plastic in a broad sweeps, working my way down the piece. then, to correct any uneveness or striping, i used bondo resotre black. i have been asked where i got my "reproduction" plastic parts.


----------



## vr6pilot (Jul 5, 2000)

Mother's makes a product called "back to black". I've only used it on a few things but, with the car in the garage, I can't attest to the longevity of the stuff. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## mattgrayvw (Jan 6, 2007)

It does not last long at all within a couple days it starts to look rough again. In my experience atleast I have not liked the product for larger items as in bumper tops


----------



## vdubzr32 (Jul 18, 2008)

back to black is no good everyone i know does the heat gun.


----------



## 1vwjunkie (Jun 26, 2010)

naterkane said:


> i've honestly always been a fan of a little treatment from a heat gun.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-dtbBzky-s


How long does it last when using the heat gun? I've used Bumper Renew from Pro products. It lasts a few washing and then back to the ashy look. I would love a more permanent fix.


----------



## 91B3DUB (Jul 1, 2010)

you could also use WORTH paint. it is very good and blends well. also you can get different clours down to a science!


----------



## FaithInMkIII2.0 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses guys,

I used the Martin-Seynour Bumper restore spray and I am satisfied with the results.







[/url] IMG_0022 by dr.vdub, on Flickr[/IMG]

The finish is nice but the hard part is masking everything off if spraying on the car. That's what makes this heat gun method look much more appealing. I would like to try this method when/if my stuff starts to fade again, but am wondering if the stuff I sprayed on would react to the heat?


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I heard peanut butter works wonders....but I am reluctant to use it on textured surfaces. 

I used black shoe dye on one plastic wheel well opening, and it came out streaky and inky, with a purple tinge. It did work great on my MK1's door/fender rub strips. Those are softer and more porous, and took the black color well.


----------



## dsgnbld (Aug 26, 2004)

*DIY to restore faded trim to like new black*

I did a DIY for this; its easy and holds up well. It does not "clog" or 
"fill in" textured trim/bumper surfaces because it is a dye, which is "thin," compared to paint.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...pers-trim-faded-and-grey&highlight=faded+grey


----------



## skineepuppy (Jan 10, 2005)

duplicolor sells this stuff called trim paint and it works the best ive found (ive used back to black, shoe dye, ect) this product looks great easy to apply just make sure u tape off everything really well u dont want black cause it dries really fast and is hard to get off:thumbup:


----------



## Jeaster (May 17, 2012)

I use a small propane torch. Start about 6-8 inches away and make sure to keep it moving. You can get closer to get faster results. Stop using car washes with phosphates and caustic chemicals (that's why it's grey to start with).


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Jeaster said:


> I use a small propane torch. Start about 6-8 inches away and make sure to keep it moving. You can get closer to get faster results. Stop using car washes with phosphates and caustic chemicals (that's why it's grey to start with).


 If you see an original, old-lady's VW Mk1-2, the trim will be gray, and those folks don't bend over backwards to keep their cars clean with car soap and washes. They'll go out there with a wet rag and call it a day. 
The trim will also gray because plastic ages and loses oils, and this is combined with atmospheric conditions like acid rain, road salt, UV damage, etc.


----------



## banderillero90 (Jun 27, 2008)

.......Just gonna leave this here: 




Basically you just need to go over the trim with a degreaser and a microfiber towel or terry cloth rag. You don't need Adam's All-Purpose cleaner, greased lightning or something safe on paint works just as well to remove all the contamination and old wax. Then follow up with a few applications of Adam's Super VRT or Optimum Opt-Bond Tire gel. No need to paint!! :beer:


----------



## jimbob1 (Apr 9, 2004)

I have found the Mother's product " back to black" seems to work the best. You may need to reapply once or twice a year but not different in waxing the paint. Just cause its black does not mean it isn't effected by the sun.


----------



## banderillero90 (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to swear by mothers back to black....try the Opti-bond and you will never go back! its a UV protectant and water repellant as well. Mothers used to run when it got wet. This stuff lasts months at a time on my daily


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

jimbob1 said:


> I have found the Mother's product " back to black" seems to work the best. You may need to reapply once or twice a year but not different in waxing the paint. Just cause its black does not mean it isn't effected by the sun.


I found Armor-All worked better and lasted longer than than Back to Black on trim 
Back to Black is essentially tire gel; it creates a sticky surface that attracts huge amounts of dust and dirt. Never using it again.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Wanted to remove the white chalky residue on my window rubber 'surround' sections
and was told by a guy with a beautifully fully restored 1969 Charger showcar that he
simply uses a little WD 40 on a swatch of cotton terry cloth to get the residue off and
bring the rubber to its original look. Found it worked better than all the other products
I tried. For my windshield wiper rubbers I found plain alcohol really gets the build up of
dirty residue off and have been using a 50/50 mix of White Distilled Vinegar and Distilled
Water on the glass instead of standard window cleaning products to prevent streaking.


----------

